# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Malajzi, zhduket avioni me 239 pasagjerë në bord

## angmokio

*Malajzi, zhduket avioni me 239 pasagjerë në bord*

Një avion i Malaysia Airlines, Boeing 777 ka humbur çdo kontakt. Fluturimi MH370 i nisur nga Kuala Lumpur duhet të mbërrinte në Pekin.

Në bordin e tij ndodheshin 239 persona, përfshi 2 fëmijë dhe 12 anëtarë të ekuipazhit, pjesa më e madhe e të cilëve, 152 ishin me kombësi kineze.

Në një konferencë për mediat nga Pekini, drejtuesi i kompanisë ajrore Ahmad Jauhari Yahya, konfirmoi lajmin e rëndë, duke thënë se mes tyre 7 pasagjerë ishin nga Australia, 3 nga Franca, 4 nga SHBA, 2 nga Zelanda e Re, 2 nga Ukraina, 2 nga Kanadaja, 1 nga Rusia, 1 nga Tajvani, 1 nga Hollanda, 1 nga Italia dhe 1 nga Austria.

Lidhur me pilotin që drejtonte mjetin fluturues thuhet se është një ekspert i vërtetë i cili kishte kryer 8365 orë fluturim dhe është 53 vjeç.

Sipas marinës së Vietnamit, avion i Malaysian Airlines me 239 persona në bord është rrëzuar në një gji mes Tajlandës dhe Kinës, rreth 300 kilometër nga ishulli vietnamez Tho Chu, në ujërat mes Malajzisë dhe Vietnamit.

Mediat kineze bëjnë me dije se dy anije të marinës së Pekinit janë drejtuar në zonë./a.y/noa.al/

----------


## angmokio

*Zgjerohet harta e kërkimeve për avionin e zhdukur*

Sinjalet e radarit tregojnë se “Malaysia Airlines” që u zhduk të shtunën duke fluturuar drejt Kinës mund të ketë tentuar që të kthehej pas.

Si rrjedhojë, skuadrat e shpëtimit kanë zgjeruar hapësirën e kërkimit të tyre, duke u përqendruar më në jug se kërkimet e djeshme.

Ndërkohë, hetuesit po kontrollojnë sekuencat e kamerave të sigurisë, pasi besohet se dy pasagjerë u ngjitën në bordin e avionit duke përdorur pasaporta të vjedhura.

Zbulimi i identitetit të vërtetë të dy udhëtarëve me pasaportë italiane dhe austriake mund të jetë thelbësor, për të kuptuar arsyet se përse ndodhi ky incident, ndërsa kanë filluar të qarkullojnë spekulimet e para për një sulm terrorist.

Avioni “MH370” nga Kuala Lumpuri drejt Pekini u zhduk në jug të Vietnamit me 239 persona në bord.

22 avionë dhe më shumë se 40 mjete lundrimi janë duke patrulluar nga ajri dhe deti për të gjetur gjurmë të avionit të zhdukur.

Tashmë, për avionin po kërkohet edhe në brigjet veriore të Malajzisë dhe në ujrat ndarëse me Vietnamin. / Top Channel

----------


## MI CORAZON

Akoma s'kane gjetur ndonje gjurme?  Ai sikur ishte edhe avion i sofistikuar. 
Tmerr ta mendosh. Megjithese s'ka asnjehere menyre "te mire" per te vdekur.

----------


## angmokio

> Akoma s'kane gjetur ndonje gjurme?  Ai sikur ishte edhe avion i sofistikuar. 
> Tmerr ta mendosh. Megjithese s'ka asnjehere menyre "te mire" per te vdekur.


Po shikoja lajmet tek CNN dhe thonin se 2 pasagjere te cilet mendohet te jene me origjine Italiane dhe Austriake pak para se te niset avioni kane deklaruar se i jane vjedhur pasaportat. Nderkohe qe ne listen e pasagjereve figurojne keto dy nacionalitete. Kjo ngren dyshimet per nje akt terrorist apo dicka te ngjashme. Megjithate sikur thua dhe ti nje avion i sofistikuar i tille kushton rreth 260 milion dollare e te mos jape asnje sinjal eshte per tu cuditur. Tmerr per familjet.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

mund te jete ndonji akt terrorist i ruseve nga amerikaneve:

ju thote dicka ky film?

----------


## ane

> Po shikoja lajmet tek CNN dhe thonin se 2 pasagjere te cilet mendohet te jene me origjine Italiane dhe Austriake pak para se te niset avioni kane deklaruar se i jane vjedhur pasaportat. Nderkohe qe ne listen e pasagjereve figurojne keto dy nacionalitete. Kjo ngren dyshimet per nje akt terrorist apo dicka te ngjashme. Megjithate sikur thua dhe ti nje avion i sofistikuar i tille kushton rreth 260 milion dollare e te mos jape asnje sinjal eshte per tu cuditur. Tmerr per familjet.



Une sapo lexova te CNN qe pasaportat ju jane vjedhur njerit para dy viteve ,ndersa tjetrit ne gushtin e kaluar ..e jo para se te niset aeroplani ...sidoqofte ,akt terrorist apo aksident nuk zbut  dhimbjen e madhe te familjareve te pasagjerve.Nuk ka vdekje te mire por vdekja midis oqeanit ,ne errresire me tmerron ..shpresoj te kete te mbijetuar ..

----------


## angmokio

> Une sapo lexova te CNN qe pasaportat ju jane vjedhur njerit para* dy viteve* ,ndersa tjetrit ne gushtin e kaluar ..e jo para se te niset aeroplani ...sidoqofte ,akt terrorist apo aksident nuk zbut  dhimbjen e madhe te familjareve te pasagjerve.Nuk ka vdekje te mire por vdekja midis oqeanit ,ne errresire me tmerron ..shpresoj te kete te mbijetuar ..


Ne nje deklerate te bere nga ky italiani thoshte vjet ne Gusht ndersa ishte me pushime ne Tailande. Nejse , per momentin nje lajm sensacional qe po pushton mediat eshte se nje familje kineze po i telefonon nje familjari te tyre ku telefoni bien por nuk pergjigjet njeri.

----------


## Cen Durimmadhi

Qofsha i gabuar por kur te gjendet "black box-i" ve bast qe dy fjalet e fundit te incizuara ne te do jene:
"ALLAHU EKBERR" !!!!!!!!!!!
Gjithsesi edhe pa "parashikimin" tim bemat e islamit militant tashme s'ka hije qe i mbulon!

----------


## aska_peja

Pasagjeréve te zhdukur u ponojne telefoat dhe jan pare online



 Misteri i pashembullt që qëndron prapa zhdukjes së aeroplanit MH370 të Malaysian Airlines u thellua edhe më shumë pasi që të afërmit e të zhdukurve pohuan se të hënën ata e patën të mundur ti telefononin më të dashurit e tyre të humbur, por ata nuk përgjigjeshin.

Sipas Washington Post, familjarët e disa prej 239 njerëzve që ishin pasagjerë të bordit thanë se derisa provuan ti telefononin, zilet e telefonave mobil të të humburve po binin dhe ata ishin aktiv në një rrjet social kinez të quajtur QQ.

Një njeri deklaroi se llogaria e QQ të kunatit të tij e shfaqi atë në linjë, por fatkeqësisht asnjë nga pasagjerët e humbur nuk po lajmërohej dhe nuk po kthente ndonjë porosi.

Ky zhvillim i frikshëm vjen pasi që autoritetet Malaziane kanë thënë se ata kishin identifikuar njërin nga dy njerëzit që ishte i pajisur me pasaportë të vjedhur evropiane, dhe se nuk ai nuk mund të konsiderohej terrorist.

Ai ishte një azilkërkues iranian i moshës 19 vjeçare dhe quhej Pouiria Nur Mohammad Mehrdad. Ai ishte pjesë e këtij udhëtimi për shkak se kishte dashur ta vizitonte nënën e tij në Gjermani.

Të afërmit e të zhdukurve kanë kërkuar të bëhen hulumtime edhe më të mëdha në lidhjen me zbulimin e vendndodhjes së tyre, dhe ankesa të shumta nga ana e tyre u janë dërguar kompanisë Malaysian Airlines, për të cilën supozojnë se nuk po u tregon të vërtetën.

Këtë mëngjes, rreth ores 11:40 telefonova vëllaun tim të madh dhe zilja e telefonit mobil të tij po binte, tha Bian Liangwei, motra e njërit pasagjer për IBT.

Rreth ores dy pasdite, Bian e kishte telefonuar përsëri vëllaun dhe përsëri ishte përballur me të njëjtën situatë.

Sikur policia do të mund ta zbulonte pozitën e vendndodhjes, ka mundësi që ai mund të ishte ende gjallë.

Për fat të keq, deri më tani ka shumë pikëpyetje rreth zgjidhjes së këtij misteri. Si është e mundur që bateritë e telefonave të pasagjerëve të mos ishin harxhuar brenda këtyre tri ditëve? Pse askush nuk ka asnjë informatë rreth vendndodhjes së tyre?

Tronditëse!

----------


## Lexuesi_

Ah politika shume e keqe eshte gjithkund i ka shti hunt, edhe kjo mundet me kane ndonje taktike politike e amerikanve, nese per zhdukjen e keti aeroplani ka te bej faktori njeri , atehere kerkush ma perpara se amrika nuk ka dore. Nrast qe nuk e kan ba amerikanet atehere pergatituni per luften ne mes planeteve  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Qyfyre

Un dyshoj te mafia japoneze

----------


## aska_peja

C'fare ka te beje me ket raste mafia Japoneze??

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

http://www.tomnod.com/nod/challenge/idsar2013

Linku i mesiperm mundeson njerez qe te kerkojne nga shtepia e tyre per mbetje te avionit apo ndonje shenje te ngjashme dhe ti bejne tag,ta raportojne.

----------


## angmokio

*Një mori pyetjesh rreth fluturimit MH370 të Malaysian Airlines* 

Teori të shumta janë duke u shpikur rreth çështjes së fluturimit MH370. A ishte rrëmbyer dhe dërguar në një territor të panjohur nga aeroplanët luftarak të vietnamezëve apo thjesht ndoshta njëri nga pilotët kishte vendosur ta shkatërronte tërësisht atë fluturim?

Pyetje të shumta janë shtruar edhe rreth çështjës së lidhjeve telefonike që nisën e pëfunduan pa përgjigjie. Si është e mundur që telefonat e tyre mobil të hynë në lidhje?

*   1.Si nuk po mund të gjendet vendndodhja e aeroplanit të zhdukur.*

Nëse telefonat po cingërojnë atëherë kjo do të thotë se ata mund të ndodhen në një ambient tokësor dhe afër një përcjellësi të valëve telefonike. Nëse puna qëndron kështu atëherë duket e çuditshme se si askush nuk ka mundur ta vërej aterimin e aeroplanit. Megjithatë, ekspertët dyshojnë rreth kësaj gjëje.

Padyshim se telefonat nuk mund të punojnë. Këto momente ata gjenden nën ujë, larg hapësirave të valëve dhe pa bateri, thotë profesori e Ingjinierisë, William Webb.

*  2.Një teori thotë se aeroplani ishte përcjellë në një destinacion të fshehtë nga aeroplanët luftarak të Vietnamit. A ka mundësi të jetë kështu?*
    Boeing 777 është një aeroplan i madh. Mendimi se një avion i asaj madhësie të aterojë diku ku njerëzit nuk mund ta vrojtojnë është i pazakontë. 

777-it i nevojitit një pistë aterimi prej 2 mijë metrash e gjatè. Nuk mund ta ndalësh aeroplanin shumë lehtë, thotë piloti me eksperiencë të madhe, Robin Durie.
*
    3.Pse mjeti incizues i aeroplanit nuk po mundet ta zbulojë vendndodhjen e tij?*

    Grumbulluesi i të dhënave rreth fluturimit përfshin informacione duke përfshirë edhe bisedat e pilotëve. Ato kuti incizuese janë thuajse të pathyeshme dhe elastike.
    Një pajisje e tillë nuk e bën fluturimin më të sigurt. Ajo mund të iu tregojë vetëm copat e mbetura të aeroplanit, por jo të gjithë aeroplanët e kompanive të fluturimeve janë të pajisura me këto lloje pajisjesh, shtoi Durie.

*    4.Duket e pazakontë të mos gjendet asnjë gjurmë e një aeroplani të asaj madhësie.*

Një fakt i tillë më habit edhe mua. Aeroplanët nuk janë të ndërtuar vetëm nga metali, në ta ka edhe shumë bagazh që mund të merret si gjurmë, shton Robin Durie.

*    5.A ka shumë hapësira në botë ku aeroplani ka mundur të dalë nga radari?*

    Ka shumë të tilla, siç janë për shembull rrënojat e Afrikës dhe xhunglat e Malajzisë.
    Kompanitë moderne ajrore përdorin mjetin nëpërmjet të cilit automatikisht pranohet sinjali i dhënë nga një vend tjetër. Nëse ky mjet ndalon dhënien e këtij sinjali, atëherë kjo nënkupton se ai është ndalur për shkak të një aksidenti katastrofik, gjë që rezulton se ka mundësi që aeroplani të zhduket në ndonjë pjesë të globit ku kontrolluesit e trafikut ajror nuk mund ta dirigjojnë më.

*    6.Pse nuk u dërgua asnjë sinjal?*

    Nëse paraqitet ndonjë rast emergjent, atëherë gjëja e parë që piloti bën është ndërrimi i mjetit transportues të sinjalit. Nëse kodi i këtij sinjali ndërrohet në 7500 atëherë kjo nënkupton se aeroplani është rrëmbyer. Në këtë rast ajo që më vjen në mendje është se gjithçka që ka mundur të ndodh, ka ndodhur shumë shpejt, kjo nënkupton ndonjë shpërthim, thotë Durie.

*  7.A mund të jetë e mundur që ndonjë pasagjer me probleme mendore ka dalë nga kontrolli dhe ka shkaktuar ndonjë çmenduri?*

Dera e kabinës është e mbyllur dhe mund të hapet vetëm nga brenda. Megjithatë, kompanitë e mëdha ajrore mbajnë nga një sëpatë në një vend të fshehtë të aeroplanit. Ndonjë pasagjer i çmendur që ka zbuluar vendin e asaj sëpate ka mundur ta marrë dhe ka shkaktuar shqetësime brenda aeroplanit, por kjo duket e pamundur pasi që sëpata nuk mund të merret pa dijeninë e ekipit që qëndron në kabinë.

*    8.A ekziston mundësia që piloti ta ketë rrëmbyer aeroplanin apo ta rrëzojë diku?*

Pilotët njihen për rrëmbime të aeroplanëve. Kësaj here mund të ndodh që piloti ka fikur mjetin e dërgimit të sinjalit dhe e ka realizuar qëllimin e tij tmerrues.

* 9.Nëse aeroplani ka eksploduar, atëherë pse nuk ishte filmuar nga sateliti amerikan.*

Jo vetëm SHBA-të mund të incizojnë gjithçka që ndodh në botë gjatë gjithë kohës. Nëse aeroplani ka eksploduar atëherë dihet plotësisht se ngjarja nuk ishte filmuar nga sateliti.

----------


## angmokio

Një punëtor në një platformë të naftës, në afërsi të bregut juglindor të Vietnamit, ka thënë se e ka parë duke rënë aeroplanin e "Malaysian Airlines". Sipas tij, aeroplani ka qenë duke u djegur në ajër.

Në një email që i ka dërguar punëdhënësit të tij, e të cilin e ka parë gazetari i ABC Bob Woodruff duke e verifikuar në këtë mënyrë edhe vërtetësinë e tij, punëtori ka shkruar se e ka parë rënien e aeroplanit.

" Mendoj se e kam parë rënien e aeroplanit të Malaysian Airlines. Koha po përputhet" ka shkruar ai.

Ky punëtor ka thënë se e ka parë fluturakën kompakte duke u ndezur në lartësi të madhe, derisa ka fluturuar në një kënd prej 90 shkallësh, për dallim nga fluturimet tjera në atë korridor.

" Që nga momenti kur e kam parë avionin e ndezur deri në monentin kur është ndalur zjarri (ende në lartësi të madhe) kanë kaluar 10 -15 sekonda" ka shkruar ai.

----------


## ane

Budallakia ska kufije:
Qeveria e Malajzisë ka angazhuar fallxhorin

http://www.telegrafi.com/lajme/qever...n-4-17831.html

----------


## saranda33

Që prej natës së të premtes nuk ka asnjë informacion lidhur me avionin e Malaysia Airlines, fluturimi MH370.

Avioni i zhdukur, një Boeing 777-200ER, humbi kontaktet me kullën e kontrollit një orë pasi u ngrit nga pista në Kuala Lumpur në Malajzi, për tu nisur drejt Pekinit në Kinë. Ai u zhduk në mënyrë misterioze nga sistemi i radarëve, në kushtet e një moti të kthjellët dhe pa asnjë sinjal për probleme në bord.

Në avion gjendeshin 239 persona, 12 prej të cilëve pjesëtarë të ekuipazhit. Që prej të shtunës, 9 vende janë përfshirë në kërkime, në një zonë që përfshin mijëra kilometra katrorë hapësirë, ndërsa shumë janë pyetjet që kanë mbetur pa përgjigje.

----------


## saranda33

1. Kontakti i fundit

Malaysia Airlines fluturimi MH370 u ngrit nga pista e aeroportit të Kuala Lumpurit të shtunën në 12:21 (e premte në Europë). Destinacioni ishte Pekin, ku duhej të mbërrinte në 06:30 të po të njëjtës ditë.  Në të ndodheshin 227 pasagjerë dhe 12 pjesëtarë ekuipazhi.

Avioni humbi kontaktet me kullën e kontrollit rreth 1-2 orë pas ngritjes nga pista, në një zonë rreth 120 milje nga bregdeti lindor i Malajzisë, qyteti Kota Bharu.

Pilotët nuk dhanë asnjë sinjal për probleme, ndërsa moti ishte i kthjellët gjatë atyre orëve.



2. Pasagjerët misteriozë

Siç thamë më sipër, në bord ishin 227 pasagjerë: 154 nga Kina dhe Taivani, 38 malajzianë, 7 nga Indonezia, 6 nga Australia, 5 nga India, 4 nga Franca dhe 3 nga SHBA-ja.

Por më vonë u mësua se dy prej pasagjerëve dhe pikërisht austriaku Christian Kozel dhe italiani Luigi Maraldi nuk kishin qenë në avion.

Të dyve u ishin vjedhur pasaportat në Tailandë gjatë dy viteve të fundit dhe hetuesit po përpiqen të zbulojnë se kush hipi në avion me identitetin e tyre.

Interpoli thotë se hetimet kanë treguar se mund të ketë pasur të tjerë persona me pasaporta të dyshimta që kanë hipur në avion atë ditë.

Autoritetet malajziane thonë se po hetohet për të paktën 4 persona që besohet se kanë udhëtuar me dokumente të parregullta. Për këtë është kërkuar edhe ndihma e FBI-së.



3. Ndërrimi i rrugës

Të dielën u bë e ditur se regjistrimet e radarëve tregonin se avioni mund të ishte kthyer mbrapa, para se të zhdukej.

Kjo bëri që operacioni i kërkimeve të zgjerohej. U krijuan skuadra shpëtimi, të cilat nisën kërkimet në të dy anët e gadishullit malajzian.



4. Nuk është gjetur ende asgjë

Pavarësisht raportimeve për gjurmë vaji dhe objekte që pluskonin në det, hetuesit thonë se deri tani nuk është gjetur asgjë që të ketë lidhje me avionin e zhdukur.

Një aeroplan vietmanez pikasi një objekt të verdhë që pluskonte mbi ujë sot në mëngjes, por pas verifikimit u tha se ai nuk kishte lidhje me avionin. Ndërsa në lidhje me sinjalizimet për gjumë karburanti në ujë, testet kanë nxjerrë se ato nuk ishin lëndë që përdoren nga avionët, por me shumë gjasa rrjedhje nga anijet.



5. Terrorizmi mbetet një opsion

Autoritetet thonë se po verifikojnë të gjitha pistat lidhur me atë çka i ka ndodhur avionit të fluturimit MH370, por nuk ka ende prova se ai mund të jetë marrë peng.

Shefi i aviacionit civil të Malajzisë, Azharuddin Abdul Rahman, tha se fati i avionit mbetet një mister i paprecedent dhe familjarët e pasagjerëve duhet të jenë të përgatitur edhe për më të keqen.



6. 9 shtete në kërkim të avionit

Ndërsa shumë pyetje mbeten pa përgjigje, Rahman thotë se kërkimet do të vijojnë deri sa avioni të gjendet. “Ne po kërkojmë pa ndalim në ajër dhe det”, tha ai. Operacioni i kërkim-shpëtimit po mbështetet nga skuadra të Australisë, Kinës, Tajlandës, Indonezisë, Singaporit, Vietnamit, Filipineve, Zelandës së Re dhe SHBA-së

----------


## saranda33



----------


## angmokio

*Avioni i zhdukur mund të ketë fluturuar drejt Indisë*


Shtohen dyshimet për rrëmbim ose devijim të qëllimtë të avionit nga një person me aftësi të plota pilotimi

Të dhënat e radarëve ushtarakë sugjerojnë se avioni i Malaysia Airlines, i humbur prej gati një jave, fluturoi qëllimisht qindra kilometra jashtë kursit, duke theksuar dyshimet për një atentat mes hetuesve, thanë burime konfidenciale për agjencinë Reuters.

Analizat nga të dhënat malajziane sugjerojnë që avioni me 239 njerëz në bord doli nga rruga e vet verilindore nga Kuala Lumpur për në Pekin dhe fluturoi në perëndim, në rrugë që zakonisht përdoren për fluturime drejt Lindjes së Mesme apo Europës.

Dy burime thanë se një avion i paidentifikuar që hetuesit besojnë se mund të jetë pikërisht avioni i zhdukur, u kap rastësisht nga radarët ushtarakë. Kjo sugjeron se avioni u drejtua ose nga pilotët e vet ose nga dikush me njohuri nga pikat ajrore.

Shenja e fundit në radarët ushtarakë sugjeroi se avioni po fluturonte drejt ishujve Andaman të Indisë, një zinxhir ishujsh mes detit Andaman dhe Gjirit të Bengalit.

Pikat ajrore janë vendndodhje gjeografike që nxirren duke llogaritur lartësinë dhe gjerësinë dhe ndihmojnë pilotët të fluturojnë përgjatë korridoreve ajrore të përcaktuara.

Një burim i tretë tha se hetimet po përqendroheshin mbi teorinë se dikush me njohuri për fluturimet e ka drejtuar qëllimisht avionin në një shteg perëndimor.

“Ajo që mund të them është se ne po kërkojmë për sabotazh, me pengmarrje si një skenar i mundshëm”, tha njëri prej burimeve. Të gjitha burimet refuzuan të identifikohen për shkak se nuk qenë të autorizuara për të folur për median.

Policia e Malajzisë më herët ka thënë se po hetojnë nëse ndonjë pasagjer apo anëtar i ekuipazhit kishte probleme personale apo psikologjike krahas mundësisë së pengmarrjes, sabotazhit apo defektit mekanik.

Si rezultat i provave të reja, kërkimet po përshkallëzohen në detin Andaman dhe në Oqeanin e Indisë.

Një nga misteret më habitëse në historinë moderne të aviacionit ka sjellë humbjen e një avioni pa asnjë shenjë për rrëzim. Asnjë mbetje nuk është gjetur pavarësisht kërkimeve nga marinat dhe avionët ushtarakë të shumë vendeve.

Avioni u zhduk javën e kaluar, pasi kishte udhëtuar për një orë në drejtim të Pekinit. Më vonë një zyrtar i aviacionit ushtarak të Malajzisë tha se radarët e tij kanë kapur një avion të paidentifikuar afro një orë humbjes së kontaktit, në cepin veriperëndimor të zonës së mbikëqyrur nga aviacioni ushtarak i këtij vendi.

Fakti që avioni nuk gjendet në pikën ku humbi kontaktet me tokën sugjeron se dikush ka fikur sistemet e transmetimit të të dhënave në tokë.

Malajzia po kërkon të dhënat e radarëve ushtarakë nga Tailanda, Indonezia dhe India. 

G. SHQIP

----------

